# Problem with emacs-nox11 port



## steveninnewton (Feb 7, 2013)

Getting a message I have never seen before.


```
$ pkg_version -vIL=
emacs-nox11-24.2_8,3                >   succeeds port (port has 24.2_1,3)

The Makefile for emacs-nox11 is setting PORTREVISION= 8
```

This change was made to the base emacs port on Feb. 5
http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/editors/emacs/Makefile?r1=308648&r2=311722 setting PORTREVISION= 1

I assume this is causing the issue.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2013)

The line in editors/emacs should probably have read:

```
PORTREVISION?=1
```


----------



## steveninnewton (Feb 8, 2013)

So is this something I should report to the maintainer?  Or do I just need to be more patient?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2013)

Sure, you can drop a friendly note to the maintainer if you want. Or file a PR.


----------

